# People Who go Back To Work After Retirement, Just To Get Away From Their Spouses



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2014)

My husband could never do anything bad enough to drive me back into the workplace.  I chatted once with an older lady cashier at Walmart once, and she shared with me that she had already retired from her job, but is working part-time at Walmart, just to get away from her husband.  She said that living with him in the house all day was driving her nuts. 

 I sympathized with her, but couldn't understand someone actually working again after retirement just to get time away from their spouse.  You could go to the park, to a movie, out shopping, or even just go to another room to get some alone time.  Don't you think?  Would you go back to work to get away from your spouse or partner??


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 20, 2014)

Nope! Although we both did work part time after we retired just for something to do during the long and dreary winters in the Upper Peninsula! When we were working, we were almost always working during the same hours.


----------



## Ina (Sep 20, 2014)

No!!! He is the other side of me.  We enjoy each others company more than an other occupation. :couple_inlove::kiss-tongue::kiss:


----------



## Debby (Sep 21, 2014)

Ina said:


> No!!! He is the other side of me.  We enjoy each others company more than an other occupation. :couple_inlove::kiss-tongue::kiss:




Oh that's so nice to hear!  Lucky you Ina!  My husband and I are like that too.


----------



## Ina (Sep 21, 2014)

I have to say I'm sorry for couples that think they stuck with each other.  I know for some it is a financial or family issue, but I can't see me sticking with someone I didn't love.  That's the only thing I believe you *can* take with you.  I can't even imagine having to living with someone who would be aggravate me on a regular basis. :wave:


----------



## Vala (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a friend whose husband retired, but still works at other places 3 or 4 days a week.  He is married to the worst Nag I have ever met.  I would run screaming from the house if I had to live with her.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 12, 2014)

I remember now that we did have an adjustment period-and this was after having worked together for 34 years! It was really weird. We could only chalk it up to a couple of things. One was that for the 18 years prior to selling our business,we had been separated two days a week as we had moved 130 miles away from our business and he left on Sunday nights and stayed in an apartment there and I went down on Wednesdays. So it may have been more a matter of adjusting to living together 7 days a week again. Or it could also have been that the following Monday after we sold,I went to work doing property inspections and for lack of anything better to do,he would go with me. So we were in the car together all day,every day. You would have to know what it`s like to be in a car with me to know what kinds of problems that could cause...


----------



## Vala (Dec 12, 2014)

My husband and I could do things most people found difficult with the spouse.  We played cards and hung wallpaper together.  It took us 2 or 3 strips to work out our rhythm, and it was easy then.


----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2014)

Retirement:  Half the income, twice the husband.


----------



## Vala (Dec 12, 2014)

Good one jujube.  Your name reminds me of the movie Avatar where the top man over the soldiers is giving the rookies a pep talk.  He said there are things out there that will eat your eyes for jujubes.


----------

